# Datenanalyse Mitschnitte



## b1zarRe (18. Mai 2012)

Heyho,

ich habe folgende Aufgabe: Ich soll ein Java Programm realisieren, welches Datenmittschnitte von Wireshark einlesen kann und Statistiken dazu erstellt.

Leider haben wir nur für Unix/Ubuntu ein Framework gestellt bekommen... aber ich würde es gerne unter Windows(7) installieren wollen... Leider ist jedoch die Site www.jnetpcap.*com down und ich suche mich jetzt schon dumm und dämlich via Google.

Hat jemand vielleicht diese Libs für Windows?

Grüße und danke.


----------



## ARadauer (18. Mai 2012)

ja schick mir deine mail adresse per pm... aber flott lange arbeite ich heute nicht mehr ;-)


----------



## b1zarRe (21. Mai 2012)

Thema hat sich erledigt, weil die Page von Jnetpcap wieder geht!

Danke dennoch.


----------

